# Solved: IBM 226 beep code . . .what now?



## Jfryw (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a IBM xSeries 226
A 3-3-3 beep code sounds then the fans blow loud and the screen stays blank.
No POST messages display on screen.

I found this link on another form.
ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/systems/support/access_ibm_en/25k8108.pdf

On page 113 is this information:
Important: In some memory configurations, the 3-3-3 beep code might sound
during POST followed by a blank display screen. If this occurs and the Boot
Fail Count feature in the Start Options of the Configuration/Setup Utility
program is set to Enabled (its default setting), you must restart the server three
times to force the system BIOS to reset the CMOS values to the default
configuration (memory connector or bank of connectors enabled)

I dont know what this means or what I should do?


----------



## Jfryw (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is another link I found.
I dont have a blade center but the information looks similar to above link with some added trouble shooting ideas.

http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoc....hs12.doc/dw1hc_r_beep_code_descriptions.html


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is this a server that you're the admin for? What's the context/history of the problem?


----------



## Jfryw (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes I have admin rights.
The server is usually always on and I came in this morning the machine was running but no response.
The monitor displayed a message that said check the connection cable.
I did a force restart holding the power button and on the reboot received the 3-3-3 beep code.
I also have a network monitoring program that said the server had been offline for more than 9 hours.


----------



## Jfryw (Jun 5, 2008)

So far I puled out all 4 of the 1GB the DIMMs and trying them in different pair configurations. 2 DIMMs at a time. With each configuration I am rebooting 4 times.


----------



## Jfryw (Jun 5, 2008)

Moving on to other solutions. This machine is gone!


----------

